# can't automount dvd, manual mount works fine [SOLVED]

## vik1

I'm getting these errors in dmesg when I startup Gentoo and then try to mount a DVD I burned from Windows with the KDE device-notifier plasmoid:

```

[   23.104322] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

[   23.104324] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[   23.104326] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x3 [current]

[   23.104329] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x5

[   23.104331] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8657392

[   23.104333] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1082174

[   30.100360] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

[   30.100361] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[   30.100363] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x3 [current]

[   30.100365] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x5

[   30.100367] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8657392

[   30.100369] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1082174

[   40.695615] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

[   40.695618] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[   40.695620] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x3 [current]

[   40.695622] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x5

[   40.695624] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8657392

[   40.695627] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1082174

[   51.450253] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

[   51.450256] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[   51.450258] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x3 [current]

[   51.450261] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x5

[   51.450263] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8657392

[   51.450265] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1082174

```

Strangely, when I mount the dvd from the command line using mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom it works fine.  Also, I can mount game DVDs and a Slackware Distro DVD just fine with the device-notifier plasmoid in KDE.  I have hal and dbus set to run automatically.  I'm using kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 with KDE 4.3.5.  Here's my /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/sda1               /               ext4            defaults        0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,users    0 0

```

I've tried changing the file type on the /dev/cdrom entry to iso9660 and commenting the line out completely (and rebooting) without success.

My user is in these groups:

```

groups=100(users),7(lp),10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),19(cdrom),26(tape),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),1003(plugdev)

```

And my kernel has support for these filetypes:

```

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

```

Not sure if this is relevant, but in /etc/hal/fdi/policy I have 10-input-policy.fdi and 10-x11-input.fdi from the minimal install CD.  Can anyone help?  Would using the unstable hal and dbus packages help?Last edited by vik1 on Mon Apr 26, 2010 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cdstealer

Hi,

Have you tried commenting out the cdrom entry from your fstab?  This shouldn't be needed if hal/dbus are handling things.

CD

----------

## vik1

Yep, I tried commenting out the cdrom entry in /etc/fstab and rebooting with the same result.  The only reason I have it there is I like having the /mnt/cdrom mount point--if someone knows how to do this with a udev rule I'd be happy to try it.  Thanks.

----------

## M

Hi,

Do comment the line in fstab and try to turn on verbose logging in /etc/conf.d/hal and look or paste what he says in syslog messages.

----------

## vik1

Thanks, I'll try that when I get home.

----------

## vik1

Here's the output after commenting out the cdrom entry in /etc/fstab and turning on verbose hal debugging:

```

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.016 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=2175, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=scsi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.016 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.016 [I] hotplug.c:121: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0 is a device (store) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.016 [I] device.c:5035: refresh_dev: subsys=scsi 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.016 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.016 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4140]: 20:33:41.019 [D] addon-storage.c:541: Media insertion detected on /dev/sr0 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.019 [D] hald_dbus.c:1652: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8, key=storage.removable.media_available 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.020 [I] hald_dbus.c:3096: entering, local_interface=1 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.020 [D] hald_dbus.c:3105: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.020 [I] blockdev.c:1779: blockdev_rescan_device: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.021 [D] probe-storage.c:141: Doing probe-storage for /dev/sr0 (bus pci) (drive_type cdrom) (udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8) (--only-check-for-fs==1) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.021 [D] probe-storage.c:192: Doing open ("/dev/sr0", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.042 [D] probe-storage.c:198: Returned from open(2) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.066 [D] probe-storage.c:342: Checking for optical disc on /dev/sr0 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.066 [D] probe-storage.c:350: Doing open ("/dev/sr0", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK | O_EXCL) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.069 [D] probe-storage.c:380: PROBE HAS EXCLUSIVE LOCK ON CDROM 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.080 [D] probe-storage.c:422: media size = 4432592896 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4588]: 20:33:41.081 [D] probe-storage.c:430: PROBE CLOSED LOCK ON CDROM 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: storage.cdrom.read_speed -> 22160 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: storage.cdrom.write_speed -> 22160 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 22160 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 16620 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 11080 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 8310 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 5540 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: storage.removable.media_available -> True 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.081 [I] hald_dbus.c:1350: storage.removable.media_size -> 4432592896 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [I] blockdev.c:1735: hald-probe-storage --only-check-for-media returned 2 (exit_type=0) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [I] blockdev.c:1751: Media insertion detected with file system on main block device; synthesizing hotplug add 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0' 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [I] blockdev.c:903: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume dev=/dev/sr0 is_part=0, parent=0x0247e3a0 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [I] blockdev.c:911: Handling /dev/sr0 as fakevolume - sysfs_path_real=(null) 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:41.082 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 1 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:41.083 [D] probe-volume.c:365: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sr0  

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:41.118 [D] probe-volume.c:376: volume.block_size = 2048 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:41.118 [D] probe-volume.c:380: volume.size = 4432592896 

Apr 21 20:33:41 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:41.127 [D] probe-volume.c:424: Disc in /dev/sr0 has data 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4140]: 20:33:43.002 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sr0 is locked on HAL 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4140]: 20:33:43.002 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sr0 is not locked on HAL 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:43.389 [D] probe-volume.c:457: get_disc_type returned 0x11 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:43.393 [D] probe-volume.c:534: volume.disc.capacity = 4216717312 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:43.758 [D] probe-volume.c:568: volume_session_count = 2 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:43.805 [D] probe-volume.c:576: last session starts at block = 1151849 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:43.805 [D] probe-volume.c:603: start probing for filesystem ... 

Apr 21 20:33:43 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:43.806 [I] probe-volume.c:627: invoking blkid_do_safeprobe, offset=-1935980544, size=0 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:44.172 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=2176, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=block, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0, DEVNAME=/dev/sr0, IFINDEX=0 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:44.172 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:44.172 [D] hotplug.c:399: event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0 dependant on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:44.172 [D] hotplug.c:449: event held back: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:33:44.172 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 1, events in progress = 1 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:44.379 [I] probe-volume.c:631: blkid_do_safeprobe returned 1 

Apr 21 20:33:44 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:33:44.379 [I] probe-volume.c:637: invoking blkid_do_safeprobe, offset=0, size=0 

Apr 21 20:33:51 <hostname> klogd: [  110.264867] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Apr 21 20:33:51 <hostname> klogd: [  110.264869] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Apr 21 20:33:51 <hostname> klogd: [  110.264871] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

Apr 21 20:33:51 <hostname> klogd: [  110.264874] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x5

Apr 21 20:33:51 <hostname> klogd: [  110.264876] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8657392

Apr 21 20:33:51 <hostname> klogd: [  110.264878] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1082174

Apr 21 20:33:58 <hostname> klogd: [  117.255854] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

Apr 21 20:33:58 <hostname> klogd: [  117.255856] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Apr 21 20:33:58 <hostname> klogd: [  117.255858] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

Apr 21 20:33:58 <hostname> klogd: [  117.255860] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x5

Apr 21 20:33:58 <hostname> klogd: [  117.255862] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8657392

Apr 21 20:33:58 <hostname> klogd: [  117.255863] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1082174

Apr 21 20:34:01 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:34:01.103 [I] blockdev.c:414: entering; exit_type=1, return_code=0 

Apr 21 20:34:01 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:34:01.103 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0 

Apr 21 20:34:01 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:34:01.103 [I] blockdev.c:1715: block_change: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0 

Apr 21 20:34:01 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:34:01.103 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0 

Apr 21 20:34:01 <hostname> hald[4095]: 20:34:01.103 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress 

Apr 21 20:34:01 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4590]: 20:34:01.712 [E] probe-volume.c:289: Timed out probing /dev/sr0 - broken device driver? 

```

----------

## yzg

It could be permissions problem. 

Check your cdrom and cdrw groups.

----------

## vik1

My user is in the cdrom and cdrw groups, but thanks anyways.  Or do you mean something else by check your groups?

Here's my global USE flags if that helps:

```

USE="3dnow X acpi alsa bash-completion bindist branding cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr exif hal jpeg jpeg2k kde mmx multilib nptl nsplugin nvidia opengl png qt4 qt3support scanner smp sse sse2 svg symlink threads tiff vdpau xvmc -gnome -gtk -ipv6"

```

I tried emerging the latest unstable hal with no luck either...

----------

## toralf

 *vik1 wrote:*   

> Here's my global USE flags if that helps:

 OT but anyway I'm wondering whether you really need "-gnome". Witth the profile default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop it shouldn#t be necessary anymore, or ?

----------

## vik1

I tried creating my own ebuild in an overlay with a patch from this website: http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_solucionado-problema-al-montar-dvds-con-hal-gnome_1274304.  With debugging off I get this error:

UDF-fs: No VRS found

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

With debugging on:

```

------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.015 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=2175, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=scsi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0                                        

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.015 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.015 [I] hotplug.c:121: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0 is a device (store)            

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.015 [I] device.c:5035: refresh_dev: subsys=scsi                                                                      

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.015 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.015 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress                                     

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:11.018 [D] addon-storage.c:541: Media insertion detected on /dev/sr0                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.018 [D] hald_dbus.c:1652: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8, key=storage.removable.media_available                                                                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.019 [I] hald_dbus.c:3096: entering, local_interface=1                                                                

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.019 [D] hald_dbus.c:3105: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8                                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.019 [I] blockdev.c:1779: blockdev_rescan_device: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.020 [D] probe-storage.c:141: Doing probe-storage for /dev/sr0 (bus pci) (drive_type cdrom) (udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8) (--only-check-for-fs==1)     

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.020 [D] probe-storage.c:192: Doing open ("/dev/sr0", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK)                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.044 [D] probe-storage.c:198: Returned from open(2)                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.068 [D] probe-storage.c:342: Checking for optical disc on /dev/sr0                                   

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.068 [D] probe-storage.c:350: Doing open ("/dev/sr0", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK | O_EXCL)                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.072 [D] probe-storage.c:380: PROBE HAS EXCLUSIVE LOCK ON CDROM                                       

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.079 [D] probe-storage.c:422: media size = 4432592896                                                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4581]: 21:51:11.080 [D] probe-storage.c:430: PROBE CLOSED LOCK ON CDROM                                              

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: storage.cdrom.read_speed -> 22160                                                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: storage.cdrom.write_speed -> 22160                                                         

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 22160                                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 16620                                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 11080                                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 8310                                           

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1320:  strlist elem storage.cdrom.write_speeds -> 5540                                           

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: storage.removable.media_available -> True                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.080 [I] hald_dbus.c:1350: storage.removable.media_size -> 4432592896                                                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [I] blockdev.c:1735: hald-probe-storage --only-check-for-media returned 2 (exit_type=0)                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [I] blockdev.c:1751: Media insertion detected with file system on main block device; synthesizing hotplug add    

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume                                                                            

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [I] osspec.c:1016: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0'                                                                 

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [I] blockdev.c:903: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume dev=/dev/sr0 is_part=0, parent=0x00c513a0                          

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [I] blockdev.c:911: Handling /dev/sr0 as fakevolume - sysfs_path_real=(null)                                     

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:11.081 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 1                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:11.082 [D] probe-volume.c:365: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sr0                                           

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:11.115 [D] probe-volume.c:376: volume.block_size = 2048                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:11.116 [D] probe-volume.c:380: volume.size = 4432592896                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:11 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:11.127 [D] probe-volume.c:424: Disc in /dev/sr0 has data                                                 

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:13.002 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sr0 is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:13.002 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sr0 is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:13.408 [D] probe-volume.c:457: get_disc_type returned 0x11                                               

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:13.626 [D] probe-volume.c:534: volume.disc.capacity = 4216717312                                         

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:13.764 [D] probe-volume.c:568: volume_session_count = 2                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:13.795 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=2176, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=block, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0, DEVNAME=/dev/sr0, IFINDEX=0                     

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:13.796 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0       

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:13.796 [D] hotplug.c:399: event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0 dependant on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume                                                                               

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:13.796 [D] hotplug.c:449: event held back: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0     

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:13.796 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 1, events in progress = 1                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:13.797 [D] probe-volume.c:576: last session starts at block = 1151849                                    

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:13.797 [D] probe-volume.c:603: start probing for filesystem ...                                          

Apr 22 21:51:13 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:13.797 [I] probe-volume.c:627: invoking blkid_do_safeprobe, offset=-1935980544, size=0                   

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.053 [I] probe-volume.c:634: blkid_do_safeprobe returned 1                                             

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.053 [I] probe-volume.c:640: invoking blkid_do_safeprobe, offset=0, size=0                             

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.520 [I] probe-volume.c:644: blkid_do_safeprobe returned 0                                             

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.520 [D] probe-volume.c:96: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'                                              

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.520 [D] probe-volume.c:101: volume.fstype = 'udf'                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.520 [D] probe-volume.c:106: volume.fsversion = ''                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.520 [D] probe-volume.c:111: volume.uuid = ''                                                          

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald-probe-volume: [4583]: 21:51:14.521 [D] probe-volume.c:123: volume.label = 'Desktop_Backup_9_23_09'                                   

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: volume.block_size -> 2048                                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1350: volume.size -> 4432592896                                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.disc.type -> unknown                                                                

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.has_audio -> False                                                             

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.has_data -> False                                                              

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_blank -> False                                                              

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_appendable -> False                                                         

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_rewritable -> False                                                         

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.has_data -> True                                                               

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_videodvd -> False                                                           

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_blurayvideo -> False                                                        

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_vcd -> False                                                                

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_svcd -> False                                                               

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.disc.type -> dvd_r                                                                  

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1350: volume.disc.capacity -> 4216717312                                                         

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: volume.disc.is_appendable -> True                                                          

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.fsusage -> filesystem                                                               

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.fstype -> udf                                                                       

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.fsversion ->                                                                        

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.uuid ->                                                                             

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: volume.label -> Desktop_Backup_9_23_09                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.521 [I] hald_dbus.c:1334: info.product -> Desktop_Backup_9_23_09                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.585 [I] blockdev.c:414: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0                                                         

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [I] blockdev.c:169: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Desktop_Backup_9_23_09  

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [D] device_store.c:516: adding 0xc5eac0 to (linux.sysfs_path,/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume)                                                

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [I] hald.c:108: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Desktop_Backup_9_23_09        

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0       

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [I] blockdev.c:1715: block_change: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0                                                                           

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:14 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:14.586 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress                                     

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sr0 is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdd (every 2 sec): [4127]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdd is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdf (every 2 sec): [4129]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdf is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdc (every 2 sec): [4126]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdc is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sde (every 2 sec): [4128]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sde is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdg (every 2 sec): [4130]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdg is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdf (every 2 sec): [4129]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdf is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sde (every 2 sec): [4128]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sde is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdg (every 2 sec): [4130]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdg is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdc (every 2 sec): [4126]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdc is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sr0 is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:15 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdd (every 2 sec): [4127]: 21:51:15.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdd is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.227 [I] hald_dbus.c:5176: OK for method 'Mount' with signature 'ssas' on interface 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume' for UDI '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Desktop_Backup_9_23_09' and execpath 'hal-storage-mount'                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.227 [I] hald_dbus.c:4062: no need to enqueue                                                                         

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> klogd: [  111.008418] UDF-fs: No VRS found                

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> klogd: [  111.008421] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)      

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.467 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.19'                                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.468 [I] hald_dbus.c:4086: No more methods in queue                                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.468 [I] hald_dbus.c:4149: failed with 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure' 'mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so  '                                                                        

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.468 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:36 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:36.468 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress                                     

Apr 22 21:51:46 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:46.124 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.20'                                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.056 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=2177, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=scsi, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0                                        

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.056 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0                 

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.056 [I] hotplug.c:121: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0 is a device (store)            

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.056 [I] device.c:5035: refresh_dev: subsys=scsi                                                                      

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.056 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.056 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress                                     

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:51.203 [D] addon-storage.c:516: Media removal detected on /dev/sr0                   

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.204 [D] hald_dbus.c:1652: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8, key=storage.removable.media_available                                                                          

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.204 [D] hald_dbus.c:1652: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8, key=storage.partitioning_scheme                                                                                

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.204 [I] hald_dbus.c:3096: entering, local_interface=1                                                                

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.205 [D] hald_dbus.c:3105: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8                                 

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.205 [I] blockdev.c:1779: blockdev_rescan_device: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8          

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.206 [D] probe-storage.c:141: Doing probe-storage for /dev/sr0 (bus pci) (drive_type cdrom) (udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_iHAS322___8) (--only-check-for-fs==1)     

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.206 [D] probe-storage.c:192: Doing open ("/dev/sr0", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK)                          

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.459 [D] probe-storage.c:198: Returned from open(2)                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.544 [D] probe-storage.c:342: Checking for optical disc on /dev/sr0                                   

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.544 [D] probe-storage.c:350: Doing open ("/dev/sr0", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK | O_EXCL)                 

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.629 [D] probe-storage.c:380: PROBE HAS EXCLUSIVE LOCK ON CDROM                                       

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald-probe-storage: [4597]: 21:51:51.776 [D] probe-storage.c:430: PROBE CLOSED LOCK ON CDROM                                              

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: storage.cdrom.read_speed -> 944                                                            

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] hald_dbus.c:1342: storage.cdrom.write_speed -> 944                                                           

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] hald_dbus.c:1366: storage.removable.media_available -> False                                                 

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] blockdev.c:1735: hald-probe-storage --only-check-for-media returned 0 (exit_type=0)                          

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] blockdev.c:1760: Media removal detected; synthesizing hotplug rem for fakevolume /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Desktop_Backup_9_23_09                                            

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume                                                                            

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] blockdev.c:1662: block_rem: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume                                                                   

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] blockdev.c:1704: device at sysfs_path /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume is not mounted                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] blockdev.c:183: Remove callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Desktop_Backup_9_23_09                                                                               

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [D] device_store.c:519: removing 0xc5eac0 from (linux.sysfs_path,/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume)                                            

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.777 [I] hald.c:143: Removed device from GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Desktop_Backup_9_23_09    

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.778 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0                                                     

Apr 22 21:51:51 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:51.778 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress                                     

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:53.000 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sr0 is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdg (every 2 sec): [4130]: 21:51:53.000 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdg is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdd (every 2 sec): [4127]: 21:51:53.000 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdd is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdd (every 2 sec): [4127]: 21:51:53.000 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdd is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdg (every 2 sec): [4130]: 21:51:53.000 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdg is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [4123]: 21:51:53.000 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sr0 is not locked on HAL             

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sde (every 2 sec): [4128]: 21:51:53.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sde is locked on HAL    

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdf (every 2 sec): [4129]: 21:51:53.001 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdf is locked on HAL

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdf (every 2 sec): [4129]: 21:51:53.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdf is not locked on HAL

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sde (every 2 sec): [4128]: 21:51:53.001 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sde is not locked on HAL

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdc (every 2 sec): [4126]: 21:51:53.002 [I] addon-storage.c:354: Checking whether device /dev/sdc is locked on HAL

Apr 22 21:51:53 <hostname> orage: polling /dev/sdc (every 2 sec): [4126]: 21:51:53.002 [I] addon-storage.c:362: ... device /dev/sdc is not locked on HAL

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> klogd: [  132.781206] sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: cdb[0]=0x1b 1b 00 00 00 03 00

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> klogd: [  132.781210] sr: Sense Key : 0x4 [current]

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> klogd: [  132.781212] sr: ASC=0x53 ASCQ=0x0

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:58.237 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=2178, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=block, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0, DEVNAME=/dev/sr0, IFINDEX=0

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:58.237 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:58.237 [I] blockdev.c:1715: block_change: sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:58.237 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

Apr 22 21:51:58 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:51:58.237 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

Apr 22 21:52:26 <hostname> hald[4077]: 21:52:26.121 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.21'

```

----------

## vik1

I figured it out!  After trying repeatedly to create a custom udev rule (which wasn't triggered for whatever reason), I tried adding this instead in /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660,udf     noauto,users    0 0

```

and it works!  I'm sure this is some kind of bug; the problem is that udev sees my DVD as a UDF filesystem (or something else) first and craps out.  If I tell it to try mounting the CD as an iso9660 first it works.  That's why I was able to mount this manually specifying the filesystem as iso9660, but not when I tried: 

```

mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

```

Hope this helps someone; I saw a lot of posts but no answers on this.

----------

## cdstealer

kudos to you vik1.  Glad you got it sorted.

Don't forget to mark the subject of the first post [SOLVED]

----------

